# shipping fertile eggs?



## jclyn87 (Oct 15, 2010)

i found a place the ships fertile tortoise eggs. has anyone ever done this? any opinions?


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 15, 2010)

i wouldn't risk it, unless they will provide you a full refund if they don't hatch.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 15, 2010)

Over the years, I have received quite a few boxed up turtles and tortoises, first through DHL and more recently through UPS. Even though the boxes have been CLEARLY labeled "this side up" with an arrow pointing UP, I've seen the driver carrying the box upside down or side-ways, and when setting it on the porch, half the time its upside down or sideways, and not right-side-up. 

So, if the fertile eggs are brand new (just laid that day), it would be ok for them to be sent every-which-way, but if the embryo has started to grow, its pretty important that they stay oriented one way and not turned over.


----------



## Neal (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree with what's been said. Even if the egg survives shipping (highly unlikely with temperature variations and handling) there is no guarantee the fertile egg will actually hatch. Unless they have a refund policy you probably have a better chance of getting a return on your money by flushing it down the toilet.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 15, 2010)

There is a well known scam that says they ship eggs. Would you mind posting the link to where you found this place? I would be careful.


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 15, 2010)

If the eggs are coming from outside the US, it's a scam like Kristina said. It is no more legal to import tortoise eggs without an import permit, than it is to import tortoises without an import permit.
I'd stear well clear of this. 

On a side note it is very possible to ship tortoise eggs and have them hatch. As long as they haven't been heated they won't start to develop until they are heated. You'd have to ship them next day though. 

Danny


----------



## bettinge (Oct 15, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> If the eggs are coming from outside the US, it's a scam like Kristina said. It is no more legal to import tortoise eggs without an import permit, than it is to import tortoises without an import permit.
> I'd stear well clear of this.
> 
> On a side note it is very possible to ship tortoise eggs and have them hatch. As long as they haven't been heated they won't start to develop until they are heated. You'd have to ship them next day though.
> ...



Danny,

What temps do an egg need to be at for the first week or so and still live? I have always been worried that if I don't promptly find a nest (Hermanns in NY in June), they will die.

If this is too far off topic, please feel free to just delete!


----------



## Snapper (Oct 15, 2010)

I may have seen this ad before. Did they also claim to sell many different kinds of tortoises?


----------



## jclyn87 (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks everyone for the feedback. yes they are outside the US. no they do not have a permit. yes they advertise many different tortoises. so ya i think its a scam. i thought it was weird too that the prices for redfoots were double the prices for star tortoises. that realy doesnt make any sense. thanks agian everyone


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 16, 2010)

Not off topic at all Scott 

I've found Hermanns eggs that had been in the ground for 2 weeks at about 70 during the day and 50 at night. They had started to chalk, but hadn't started to develop yet. All 4 of them hatched.
I've also had Jordanian greek eggs that were laid 3rd week of August outside (Mass) and I didn't find them till the 3rd week of September. Both of them had started to develop, just slowly. They both hatched just fine inside.
Temperate tortoise eggs can go through quite a bit and still hatch. 

Danny


----------

